# Kentucky



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

500+ colonies available for pollination in Ky and surrounding states. Contact Rick at 859-304-3103


----------



## Hutch (Nov 24, 2003)

43 hives for pollination services within 100 mile radius of Somerset, Ky. except for Lancaster, Ky.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Spille Bees are looking for pollination contracts for mid-June '08. We are located in Northern Kentucky. We will have 200-300 hives ready to be used for pollination in the surrounding areas. These hives will be coming of honey flows in different ares and should be very strong. Please feel free to contact us by phone (859)356-7376 or e-mail; [email protected].

Thank You, 
Ron Spille or
David Johnson
​


----------



## busy R bees (May 20, 2008)

Have hives for pollination. 606-344-0712


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------

